# walnut cutting board



## noimagination (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi,
I'm making a cutting board for some friends and I had planned to use maple and walnut. I've got the strips cut and they look great together but I was wondering if there could be any issues with using walnut in a cutting board. I did a google search on walnut cutting boards and there are plenty of them out there for sale but that doesn't always mean it's a good idea.
Does anyone have any information on this.

Mike


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I've done several walnut and maple cutting boards. One is included in the projects I have listed on this website.

I use a salad oil finish (food safe).

I believe it to be as safe as any wood cutting board. Lots of people have used walnut and maple for cutting boards.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I use walnut and maple in cutting boards all the time. I finish my cutting boards with mineral oil. I have never had a problem. There are very few woods that are toxic and most of those are so exotic that you would not use them except as accents.
There are websites that will give you toxicity of woods.


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

I use it all the time in cutting boards. Someone once posted a toxicity chart for wood. Darn if I can find it!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings….... +1 for what they all said above.. Nothing safer than those two woods. You can even use cherry in the mix if you wanted to, or just cherry and maple, or walnut and cherry, or walnut, maple and cherry.. Well… I guess it would be three woods now….... just no open-grained woods, please…thank you very much…... keep it keeping on…...and oh yea…... purpleheart…........I need to stop…... makes me want to make one…........ later.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

This is one website for a wood toxicity chart….

www.wood-database.com/wood-articles/wood-allergies-and-toxicity/


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

Don't get wrapped around the toxic wood topic. It's a non-issue with cutting boards. Also, walnut cutting boards do not affect people with nut allergies. It's the dust created from cutting some woods that can affect certain people, but not the finished product.


----------



## noimagination (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the information.

Mike


----------



## JimmyNate (Mar 24, 2009)

I wouldn't say it's entirely a non-issue. You certainly don't want to make a Yew cutting board.

But black walnut is fine.


----------



## jayman7 (Oct 20, 2008)

The only woods that I avoid in cutting boards are the really opened grained ones, such as red oak.


----------

